# Kitchen worktop tank



## PARAGUAY (28 Aug 2015)

Setting up a 60cm small tank on kitchen worktop.Obvious problems,advice anyone?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Aug 2015)

only real issue is if its open top, in which case surface film can be pretty consistent which can cause co2/o2 stability issues meaning  BBA and you need to refrain from using kitchen cleaner sprays around the tank.
Otherwise go for it, i think its one of the best places aesthetically for a tank!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (28 Aug 2015)

Hi I agree with the above statement .

Its nice to look at the tank when cooking  Mine has a glass lid so no surface film


----------



## Julian (28 Aug 2015)

Washing machine nearby? Vibrations are something to consider, can wreck your scape over time and would probably cause the fish some distress.


----------



## zozo (29 Aug 2015)

Actualy, my hobby room is my small kitchen since cooking is a kind of a hobby as well it's my hobby room where is sit and do my things almost al day . I'm a kitchen dweller.. Unfortunately  the kitchens worktop is to small for a tank so i have my 60x 30 cm tank at the other side of the room on the 100 x 100 cm work table with a smaller 40 cm tank next to it on a small cabinet. At the window stand all the propagators.. Both tanks are open top one with plants and fish the other just planted..

Surface film? I do not know how you gus get it if it's not from to much feeding especialy with dry flakes. This film is regularly an exces of protiene and oils in the water, flake food is grinded fish gurry, pressed into thin sheets,dried and flaked.. All what's not eaten disolves readily as protiene in the water, kickstarting bacteria growth and a surface scum/film.

Anyway tank on the kitchen table turned out to be a great idea i  never tried before.. Most visitors who come over for dinner joyfully ask if they may eat at the small table in the kitchen next to the tank instead of the large table in the dining room.  It's kinda cozy never thought that a fish tank could bring poeple so much closer together. And for me it's a great compliment and very amusing seeing friends and family watching the tank like 


 and ejoying their meal at the same time. It's like integrating the tank completely into the family..


----------



## parotet (29 Aug 2015)

Hi all

My tanks are all in the same room (which is actually half of my home) and includes the living room, the dining room, a small working area and an open kitchen (and during the summer a small terrace). We cook quite a lot and I never had a problem in my open tanks (when I had oil it was clearly due to plant melting). The only time I though there was something else was two winters ago, a day in which we lit candle oil warmers during the whole day and all the windows were closed (obviously it was winter  this time I think that part of the evaporated oil somehow landed on my tanks, but I cannot really prove it.

Jordi


----------



## parotet (29 Aug 2015)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Sep 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input I think it confirms what I have to be wary of but must admit never considered vibrations. Its going to be a nano type similar to yours Ian only place is the worktop with simple internal filtration shrimp or very small fish.


----------

